# [SOLVED] Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired



## timboslice04 (Jun 28, 2011)

My roommate has a HP pavilion that she has been trying to connect to our internet, and while it seems to be connecting to the network, it wont connect to the internet. Its running Vista, and I tried all the repairs that it prompted me to try, but could not resolve the issue. I know it isn't a internet problem, because the desktop is hardwired and we have two xbox's that connect wirelessly with no problems. Any help would be much appreciated. Im not sure what info I should have included in this thread, but its my first post and wasnt sure what I needed to put.


----------



## timboslice04 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

I just read the req's lol....I have comcast cable internet, but i couldnt do the print screen cause im on the desktop, not the laptop


----------



## vcolev (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

Check to see if your router is allowing connection through MAC filtering. Or if your restricting how many connections are allowed on your router.


----------



## timboslice04 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

ok I know a little about router stuff but not much....where would I find that?


----------



## timboslice04 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

and im not sure if it matters, but i have the comcast modem, and from there it goes to my netgear wnr1000


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

Hello,

Check her browser's settings, remove or uncheck any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

What type of Firewall or Security Software she has installed-Norton, McAfee, AVG or similar?

Please provide an ipconfig /all output for review. You may put the file in a USB ext. Drive and transfer it to another computer so that you may post it here.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, run as an Admin press enter. Open up a command prompt, then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## timboslice04 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

ok proxy settings are off...and as far as i can tell she has no antivirus software. if u cant tell, im not a computer wizard lol. heres the txt. file:


Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Erica-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-D9-5E-3E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7dff:8142:a673:3575%11(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.53.117(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-B2-13-1E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

Please reset both TCP/IP and Winsock. 

Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after.
==========================

Have her run Free Malwarebytes.

As soon as she can get connection to the internet, have her install MSE for protection. It's not right not having any protection installed in your computer.


----------



## timboslice04 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

FIXED!!!

wow thanks so much....she is estatic lol. She took it to best buy(where she bought it) and they couldnt fix it lol. She hasnt been able to connect for a while. Once again, thank you very much! I appreciate the help!!


----------



## MeBuyBattery (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*



2xg said:


> Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
> Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter
> 
> Restart the computer after.


I keep forgetting about this.  Thanks for the reminder.

Shannon


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Laptop can connect to network, but not internet-wirelessly or hardwired*

Excellent news!
What..... Best Buy? 
Glad she's happy and able to connect.


timboslice04 said:


> FIXED!!!
> 
> wow thanks so much....she is estatic lol. She took it to best buy(where she bought it) and they couldnt fix it lol. She hasnt been able to connect for a while. Once again, thank you very much! I appreciate the help!!


You're both very welcome!


----------



## asimonson (Jun 30, 2011)

So I am having the same problem and tried the TCP/IP and Winsock reset and it is still not working. It says I am connected to the internet, but I can't access the internet. Any other suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for creating your own Thread-


asimonson said:


> So I am having the same problem and tried the TCP/IP and Winsock reset and it is still not working. It says I am connected to the internet, but I can't access the internet. Any other suggestions?


----------

